# ricreare /home/ su altra partizione

## jikko

Olaz a tutti, 

volevo sapere una cosa, io ho due dischi da 80Gb, uno utilizzato come "ripostiglio"  :Laughing:  , e l' altro usato per contenere home directory e la partizione di  sistema (mi sembra un modo di dire molto windowsiano........... :Sad:  ).

la domanda concerne il secondo disco descritto.

quando ho installato gentoo (essendo alle prime armi con tale distro) ho preferito creare un unica partizione e metetrci tutto dentro, adesso sento la necessita' di separare la partizione dedicata agli utenti.

la domanda e' come fare?

da una ricerca ho capito che il metodo migliore, per copiare la vecchia /home/ sulla nuova, sarebbe con un:

```

#cp -a

```

ma come sistemo poi il file /etc/fstab  :Confused: 

in senso che dovrei usare una qualche label per indicare che la nuova partizione deve essere quella predefinita in cui creare evventuali altri utenti?

evventualmente mi potete indicare da dove reperire info?

man fstab e man mount non hanno eliminato i vari dubbi  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *jikko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come sistemo poi il file /etc/fstab 
> 
> in senso che dovrei usare una qualche label per indicare che la nuova partizione deve essere quella predefinita in cui creare evventuali altri utenti?
> ...

 

Questa frase mi sembra fuorviante.

Gli utenti non vengono creati nella partizione di /home, e la fstab non centra. Per creare gli utenti basta modificare i file /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow ed /etc/group, normalmente con i tool appositi , tipo useradd e passwd.

Per la tua fstab, dovrebbe essere sufficiente qualcosa di questo tipo:

```

gentoo-amd sda11 # cat /etc/fstab|grep hda4

/dev/hda4               /mnt/hda4       reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/mnt/hda4/home          /home           auto            bind            0 0

```

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, andando con ordine:

```
# init 1

# tar -cvjpf home.tar.bz2 /home

# rm -rvf /home/*
```

in questo modo fai un backup della tua home. Dopodiché ne elimini il contenuto, perché sarebbe tutto spazio occupato inutilmente.

Poi modifichi fstab, piu' o meno seguendo la logica che se hai

```
/dev/hda3      /       ext3     0 0 
```

dopo dovrai mettere

```
/dev/hda3      /       ext3     0 0 

/dev/hdaX      /home       ext3     0 0 
```

dopo dovrai semplicemente ripristinare la home nella nuova partizione

```
# mount /dev/hdX /home

# tar -xvjpf home.tar.bz2 -C /home
```

Coda

----------

## jikko

ho un piccolo problemino con il mio povero berserk  :Sad:  (il mio portatile)

premetto di aver gia' fatto la procedura suggerita da coda su zod (desktop) e la cosa mi e' andata a buon fine.

oggi, ho deciso di allargare lo spazio dedicato a gentoo e di spostare la directory home su una partizione separata.

seguo pari pari quanto detto nel post sopra e al riavvio mi appaiono n pop up che mi dicono che i seguenti file non sono scrivibili:

```

//.DCOPserver_serserk_0

//.kde/share/config/kwinrc

//.kde/share/config/kdeglobals

```

se tento di aprire una sessione di kde come utente mi da il due di picche, mentre per root non c'e' nessun tipo di problema apparente, in fstab ho inserito la seguente linea:

```

/dev/hda3    /home    reiserfs    noatime    0 0

```

qualche anima pia mi sa dare suggerimenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io cnacellerei quei file  :Wink:  , oppure vedi i permessi e cambiali di conseguenza

----------

## jikko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io cnacellerei quei file  , oppure vedi i permessi e cambiali di conseguenza

 

gia' provato, ho tolto via le directory .kde e .kde3.3 e zero  :Sad: 

----------

## jikko

info in più:

lo splash screen di kde rimane bloccato sulla k, e prima non ci avevo fatto caso sotto c'e' un altro pop up che recita:

```

the following installation problem was detected while trying to start kde:

no write access to $HOME directory (/)

kde is unable to start.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova anche a cancellare la /tmp (il contenuto). Posta anche magari un

```
$ ls -l /home
```

----------

## jikko

te lo scrivo pari pari:

```

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 96 30 gen 19:06 home

```

----------

## hellraiser

Sicuramente un problema di permessi...ma dovresti vedere proprio nella tua home, se le dir di KDE sono accessibili al tue utente!

Prova a postare un 

```
ls -la /home/tueutente/.kde
```

----------

## jikko

mi sa mi sa che ho fatto una cazà@è+ io.

ho un path di questo tipo:

```

/home/home/jikko/

```

----------

## jikko

infatti adesso sembra funzionare

scusate per l' incoveniente  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *jikko wrote:*   

> mi sa mi sa che ho fatto una cazà@è+ io.
> 
> ho un path di questo tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

é perché hai tarrato completo di path. Devi spostare il tuo jikko nella prima directory home, e cancellare quella annidata.

Coda

----------

## jikko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *jikko wrote:*   mi sa mi sa che ho fatto una cazà@è+ io.
> 
> ho un path di questo tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

confermo, ho risolto facendo un:

```

#mv

```

della directory jikko in:

```

/home/

```

al sucessivo riavvio kde si e' avviato come se fosse il primo avvio e da qui ho re-impostato tutto a come piace a me  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Domandona:

ho reistallato gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:  e sono pronto a creare il mio utente.

E' possibile mantenere i files del mio vecchio utente? In pratica, se ricreo lo user in /home con useradd sul vecchio user, ritroverò tutto o sarà tutto cancellato?

Dopo la cazzata che mi ha portato alla reinstallazione ci vado con il piedi di piombo.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E' possibile mantenere i files del mio vecchio utente? In pratica, se ricreo lo user in /home con useradd sul vecchio user, ritroverò tutto o sarà tutto cancellato?
> 
> 

 

Se tu ti sei salvato i file di configurazione del tuo vecchio utente puoi semplicemente ricopiarli nello stesso percorso relativo alla home del nuovo utente.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E' possibile mantenere i files del mio vecchio utente? In pratica, se ricreo lo user in /home con useradd sul vecchio user, ritroverò tutto o sarà tutto cancellato?
> 
>  
> 
> Se tu ti sei salvato i file di configurazione del tuo vecchio utente puoi semplicemente ricopiarli nello stesso percorso relativo alla home del nuovo utente.

 

Ciao e buon Natale, carissimo!

Lo sapevo di essermi spiegato male, scusa.

Io ho già la /home/utente al suo posto nella sua partizione, vorrei mantenere i file già presenti sotto /home/utente e dare un useradd utente.

Rischio di sbonnarmi tutto o ottengo la mia home come se mai nulla fosse successo?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

purtroppo non conosco il termine "sbonnare"  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

in ogni caso  *man useradd wrote:*   

> -m     La home directory dell'utente verrA  creata se  non  esiste.   I
> 
>               file  contenuti  in  dir_scheletro  saranno  copiati  nella home
> 
>               directory se viene usata l'opzione -k, altrimenti verranno usati
> ...

 

Se anche questa volta non ci siamo fraintesi questo dovrebbe chiarire i tuoi dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io uso questo comando per creare gli utenti, creando la cartella /home/utente ed i file minimi presi da skel o cos'altro:

```
useradd utente -m -g users -G wheel,audio,cdrom,cdrw,video,games,usb,portage,haldaemon -s /bin/bash
```

quindi se tolgo l'opzione -m lui non mi copia nulla e tiene buoni i files che trova in /home/utente/

dimmi se è giusto... 

Ora cenone.  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> quindi se tolgo l'opzione -m lui non mi copia nulla e tiene buoni i files che trova in /home/utente/
> 
> dimmi se è giusto... 
> 
> 

 

Facciamo così:

- usi quel comando per crearti un utente di prova

- modifichi alcuni dei file che si trovano nella home di questo utente (magari ne aggiungi anche altri)

- rilanci quel comando

- controlli cos'è cambiato nella home

P.S. attento a non incasinarti /ets/passwd /etc/groups /etc/shadow

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato dove fare un backup della home... ho dato quel comando ed ora sembra essere tutto tornato a posto.

Edit: sono tornato operativo e a 32bit!   :Laughing: 

----------

